# Bastrop, TX - Thunder and Storm, Both 9 year olds, Victims of an Animal Hoarder



## Ingrid (Aug 29, 2010)

*URGENT: *Please end their heartbreaking journey and help them find their final home!​ 
Displaced again, the person who took them in after being removed from Camp Wolfgang is moving to Florida. They must be gone by *October 30th*​ 
*Contact:*
Allison Galt-Hall
*SCENTRY PLACE RESCUE*
www.scentryplace.com

[email protected] (< @ swbell.net >)
*(214) 363-3120*

Please help us place these two purebred German Shepherds in a new and final home. They have no bad habits, are housebroken and are very quiet as they are no longer puppies. They do love children! They are also ideal for an elderly owner as they do not jump up and are in no way demanding for attention.

These two dogs are victims of Wally Swanson who ended up being a hoarder rather than a rescue due to his addiction to alcohol. The dogs were all victims of his disease. Many times others tried to help Wally who was a smart, caring, nice guy with a problem, and sadly, hundreds of dogs who never were given an opportunity to be adopted.​ 
These two wonderful, loving dogs were obviously at Camp Wolfgang because they lost their original home, and sadly stuck in a pen with not much hope nor a life. When Wally finally passed away, a caring person saved these two from being put down. He intended to be their forever caregiver. Sadly, the best laid plans do not always work out! Their latest owner has taken a new job and is moving to Florida into an apartment and cannot take Thunder and Storm along.​ 
Storm and Thunder are 9 years young, with no agression to children or other dogs or cats. This owner will pay for the next round of medications for these dogs and also has 2 igloos for them as well as some food they are used to eating. The owner will also bring the dogs to their new home. This all needs to happen by the end of October. ​ 
_From Nancy Birdwell: _
"These two did nothing to deserve being bounced from home to home...It breaks my heart! They would be very little trouble and would offer a feeling of security just by their presence. They are very quiet, loyal, loving and beautiful; a nice addition to your family.​ 
I hope that there is a family or an individual out there who would offer Storm and Thunder a home to call their own until the day they die! Please forward their plea to any relatives, coworkers or friends who might love them and offer them a place to spend the final leg of their sad journey."

Sincerely,

Nancy Bidwell

[URL="http://www.scentryplace.com"]www.scentryplace.com[/URL]
(254) 722-9310


----------



## Emoore (Oct 9, 2002)

Wow, I wasn't aware Wally was being called an animal hoarder now. Kinda sad now that he's not around to defend himself. 

These guys are being cross-posted all over the place in Texas. I know Good Shepherd is keeping an eye on them, but hopefully they'll find a stable place where they can live the rest of their lives without being moved.


----------



## Ingrid (Aug 29, 2010)

_"Wow, I wasn't aware Wally was being called an animal hoarder now. Kinda sad now that he's not around to defend himself." 
_
Yup, it is sad. This posting is copied exactly as it was forwarded to me from a Senior Rescue List...I'm just hoping for a good outcome for these two dogs.


----------



## Anja1Blue (Feb 27, 2008)

I find it profoundly sad that Wally is being described in this way. It's also heartbreaking that once again these two nice dogs find themselves with no room at the Inn... they have each other, thank heavens, but need a permanent retirement home. Breakfast bump for you guys.........
__________________________________________
Susan

Anja SchH3 GSD
Conor GSD
Blue BH WH T1 GSD - waiting at the Bridge :angel:


----------



## Ingrid (Aug 29, 2010)

Too often it seems some rescue groups resort to using some overwrought language to give a background story on hard to place senior dogs as a means of making them stand out from the literally hundreds of daily postings rescue list members receive. Wally Swanson has become a victim just as surely as these two dogs, and he can no longer defend himself. You'll notice no criticism of the person who is moving to Florida and is unable or unwilling to find housing which will include these two dogs, taken in after Camp Wolfgang closed. 

In the end, these two loving and well behaved senior dogs need a caring and stable home, and that is something everyone in rescue can agree on...BUMP for Thunder and Storm!


----------



## Stevenzachsmom (Mar 3, 2008)

They are beautiful girls. I don't even consider them senior. I think they are prime. Would make someone excellent companions.


----------



## Lilie (Feb 3, 2010)

I may just be a bit slow this morning. Both dogs are female? What medications are they on? Are they both spade? Are they both outside dogs or are they housebroken?

I couldn't find anything on them on the rescue website.


----------



## Anja1Blue (Feb 27, 2008)

I thought it was a boy and a girl, but I could be wrong. Latest info is that Good Shepherd Rescue will take these two if no-one else comes forward..so unless there is a change they will be safe.
____________________________________________
Susan

Anja SchH GSD
Conor GSD
Blue BH WH T1 GSD - waiting at the Bridge :angel:


----------



## Stevenzachsmom (Mar 3, 2008)

OOPS....Was that me Nancy? For some reason I was thinking they were both girls. You are right, though - I didn't see anything about their sex either. I'm glad they are safe. Sure wish they could just go into a forever home.


----------



## Lilie (Feb 3, 2010)

Stevenzachsmom said:


> OOPS....Was that me Nancy? For some reason I was thinking they were both girls. You are right, though - I didn't see anything about their sex either. I'm glad they are safe. Sure wish they could just go into a forever home.


I thought you found something on their site. I looked but coudn't find anything. I thought I was having a senior moment!


----------

